

Ask HN: What will it take to create something like CrunchBase? - jarsj

I am wondering how much effort is needed to create an app like CrunchBase. Can it be simply built by customizing some CMS like wordpress or will it have to be built from scratch. If later how much effort/time do you think it will take ?
======
rmah
The app itself is trivial. It's the gathering of the data that is hard. If
you're looking to create a better crunchbase, focus your energy on how to
solicit good data from the crowd.

~~~
jarsj
I understand that and I am not looking to create a better crunchbase. I want
to understand how hard it is to create something like that, technically. If
you spend time on it, it looks fairly sophisticated. You say it's trivial, but
how trivial ? For instance, Can someone who knows ruby-on-rails or one of the
modern agile web frameworks create an exact replica in a day, a week ? Can
someone hack it using wordpress/joomla ?

